
Start-up Simulator - daniilkhanin
Hi, All!
I wrote a start-up simulator game. Where you can test your skills for making start-up.<p>The objective is to build a company from first sales (ideas) to entering the IPO. Each stage has its own goal, which must be achieved in order to move on to the next stage. At each stage, the player is given a set of tasks, fulfilling which, the player must achieve the goals of each stage and the game in whole. The process of the game is to select the right tasks for the specific time and their implementation.<p>Help for game – https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@daniilkhanin&#x2F;start-up-simulator-v-1-x-843b7b7fffe2<p>Game – r&#x2F;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;uecalc.com&#x2F;game<p>I need any suggestions, opinions etc about game and its development.<p>I test this game in Russian start-up eco-system at more than 1200 startapers, and we had only 22 IPOs!
======
timavr
Can you link the game directly. As I press the heading and it goes to the
game.

~~~
daniilkhanin
[https://uecalc.com/game](https://uecalc.com/game)

